# Rotator Cuff tendinitis



## rjenn86 (Sep 19, 2012)

What ICD9 code do you use for rotator cuff tendinitis?? I usually use 726.10 but I'm wondering if that is the correct code. Just looking for some opinions. Thank you.


----------



## mcnaryk (Sep 19, 2012)

rjenn86 said:


> What ICD9 code do you use for rotator cuff tendinitis?? I usually use 726.10 but I'm wondering if that is the correct code. Just looking for some opinions. Thank you.



That's usually what I use.


----------



## hewitt (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks good to me as an unspecified diagnosis!   I'm sure you know 726.11 "Calcifying tendinitis of shoulder," and 726.12 "Bicipital tenosynovitis" are good if more specific documentation is provided.


----------

